# Ask President Obama to decry cruelty



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/11/ask-president-obama-to-decry-cruelty/


----------



## ZSP (Dec 21, 2010)

I wish but since our President recently called the owner or coach of the Eagles to personally thank them for giving Michael Vick a 2nd chance, I doubt he'll be doing much to prevent animal cruelty. JMHO


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

All the respect I once had for Obama has shot straight out the window... -.-


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Ugh! One more reason for me NOT to like Obama.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

ZSP said:


> I wish but since our President recently called the owner or coach of the Eagles to personally thank them for giving Michael Vick a 2nd chance, I doubt he'll be doing much to prevent animal cruelty. JMHO


Seriously?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I have nothing nice to say about said person....
So I will just have to leave this thread alone.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

xxshaelxx said:


> All the respect I once had for Obama has shot straight out the window... -.-


Never had any to start with.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Seriously?


seriously.

we watched the eagles game last night...vick's the quarterback...and i have to say payback's a bitch...

he took some hits that would have been roughing the passer or personal fouls and no foul was called....if some of those hits involved tom brady, peyton or eli manning or other quarterbacks....you'd best believe they would have been penalised....

i think the refs and other players seem to be doing their own form of payback for the dog thing.....

i don't get the call from obama either, since he's a chicago bear fan....although the eagles just did chicago a favour by playing the crappiest game i've seen in a long time....giving minnesota a win.

yah, yah, i know....too much information LOL


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I personally like this blog entry from Best Friends :wink:

When the President Calls About the Vick Dogs | The Best Friends Blog

Other than that, I'm with CorgiPaws.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

magicre said:


> seriously.
> 
> 
> although the eagles just did chicago a favour by playing the crappiest game i've seen in a long time....giving minnesota a win.


Being From Illinois you know that was a sweet sweet win! The playoffs WILL BE SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------

